# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  أقوى خلطة تبيض في خلال اسبوع .. سر بياض الفلبينيات .. خلطة البابايا

## فديتني كيووت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



شخباركم حريمات وعرايس وبنات وصبايا المنتدى  :13 (42): 


نزلت موضوعي اليديد لانه البنات اتلخبطن ودمجت الخلطيتن في خلطه وحده توفير للوقت والمال


تبون لون جسم موحد + خالي من العيوب والنمش والبقع والتصبغات وبشره صافيه وناعمه  :13 (37): 


طبعا بتستغربون من العنوان ^_^

الفلبينيات يمتازون ببشرة بيضاء وموحده وصافيه (طبعا مب كلهن)

طبعا السر يكمن انه في الفلبين عندهم فاكهة البابايا بكثره ويستخدمون البابايا في خلطات التبيض وهذا هو السر

البابايا يحافظ على شباب البشره ورونقها وبياضها


الخلطه هذي تغنيج عن واقي الشمس + تبيض + مزيل رائحة العرق تحت الابط + مانعه للروائح الكريهه في المنطقة الحساسه + بديل كريم الاساس او تحت كريم الاساس لحماية البشره من المكياج ومضاره


اللي تبا بياض سريع وفي خلال اسبوووع تجرب هالخلطه


اول شي بقوللكم قصتي مع الخلطه ^_^

عندي خلطه رهييييييييييييييييبه من اسبوووع سويتها حق عمري وحطيتها بس فالمناطق الحساسه وتحت الابط وعلى ايديني فقط يوميا كنت احطها الصبح وفليل (طبعا ما توقعت هالنتيجه ابد ابد)


الجلده الغامجه تقشرت طبعا اول ما جفتها خفت قلت بسم الله شو ياني لانها كانت طبقه كثيفه من الجلد المتقشر 

واستمريت على نفس الخلطه وشليت القشرة بليفة الحمام المغربي  





والصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدمه  :EEK!: 


طلعت جلده بيضـــــــــــــــــا وناعمه وفيها حمره خفيفه شرات بشرة الاطفال والله انه ايدي كانت فيها حرقه كبيره وراحت

طبعا استانست واااااااااايد وسويت عرس بدون معرس  :13 (18):  لاني اول مره اجرب شي واييب هالنتيجه في هالسرعه


والبارحه كنت حاضره عرس والكل انصدم  :13 (24):  من بياض ايدي الثلجي (لانه ايدي كانت مسمرة من الدوام ×_× ) بدون كريم اساس ولا حنا ايدي كانت روووعه 

ولاني اعرف انه البنات خاصه العرايس يدورون منتجات اتبيض خاصه فهالمناطق نزلت هالموضوووع لعيوونكم ^_^





ملاحظه: اذا تعرضت بشرتج لفتره طويله تحت الشمس حطي من الكريم مره ثانيه لانه سن بلوك ويحمي من اشعة الشمس
هذي صورة الخلطه

..


العلبه الصغيره : 150 درهم

العلبه الكبيره: 250 درهم


الخلطه عبارة عن منتجات فرنسيه + منتج ايطالي .. عشان جذي غاليه


فايدة الخلطات تبيض + تشيل البقع + توحد اللون + واقي شمس +حمايه من المكياج وكريم الاساس (للبنات اللي ما يحبون كريم الاساس الخلطه خفيفه عالبشره)

+ يزيل رائحة العرق + يمنع الروائح الكريهه فالمنطقة الحساسه 


وبتدعووووووونلي ^_^



الاستخدام: مرة او مرتين في اليوم


واللي بتاخذ كميه كبيره الها خصم خاص

هذا راي زبونتي شمه النعيمي فديتها اخت عزيزه وغاليه




> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكوووره حبيبتي عالخلطه والله جد جد اول مره اجررررب خلطه واتسوي نتيجه جذي وبهالسرعه
> 
> الحمدلله ابيضيييت واااايد وبشرتي صارت انعم الف شكر لج
> 
> والله مب عارفه كيف اردلج جميلج
> 
> خذتلج هديه وبتوصلج انشالله قريب
> ...




للطلبات الجاده التواصل عبر الخاص والتوصيل سلم واستلم 25 وللمناطق الغربيه 45


بنااااات بجمع الطلبات وبطرشهن رباعه يعني كل اسبوع بطرش مره او مرتين فبليييز يعني الصبر لانه ضغط عالشركه

الرجاء ارسال:
الاسم:
رقم الهاتف:
رقم احتياطي:
الاماره:
المنطقه:
رقم الشارع:
رقم البيت:

ودعوه حلوه منكم تكفي  :13 (51): 




جاري تلقي الطلبات  :13 (34): 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## عواشهـ

الله يوفقج فديتج

----------


## مارية المهيري

ربي يووفقج الغلااا ..

ويباركلج ف تجارتج ان شالله ..

رفع .. رفع .. رفع

----------


## فديتني كيووت

مشكوورة حبيبتي عواشهـ ^_^

----------


## فن القفطان

موفقة

----------


## فديتني كيووت

ثانكس ماريه ^_^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

يسلموووو المؤمنه ^_^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

أستغفر الله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

اببببببببب

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

==============

----------


## تمتوم200

بالتوفيق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## إيمان العلي

بالتووفيق يالغلااا

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق ======

----------


## سووده

الله يوفقج اختيه..~

----------


## فديتني كيووت

ابببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## فديتني كيووت

مشكوره حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووق

----------


## fiafy



----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

ثانكس حبوبه فيافي ^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

upppppppppppp

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## فديتني كيووت

********************************

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

.................................................. ....

----------


## بنت درمندر

هلا اختي ...
انزين هذه الكريمات عباره عن شو يعني فيتامينات ولا شو بالضبط طبيه ولا شو ؟ وانا بشرتي حساسه هل بتناسبني ولا لأ

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## أنا الغلا كله

الغاليه عندي استفسار انا اللي فهمته من كلامج انه الخلطه اتقشر الجلد بس السؤال المنطقة الحساسه اذا احطه بعد بتتقشر لانه تعرفين التقشير يعور بصراحه حتى الماي ما تتحملينه على ويهج كيف وهالمنطقه ؟ وانا اداوم واذا استخدمته لإيدي كيف بيكون شكلها جدام زملائي في الشغل ؟والسموحه

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن
...

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عوآآشه

موفقه ^^"

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## or_nahyan

موفقه

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^

----------


## الفراشهـ



----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووق

----------


## نور زوجها

احلى رفع لعيونج  :Smile:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

ثانكس حبوبه ^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ام قلب حنون

يسلمَووووووو بس أكييد مَضمَووونة الخلطه والا بس مَجامَله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووق

----------


## إيمان العلي

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووقق ق ق ق ق

----------


## أم محمد!

موفقه الغلا

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

%%%%%%%

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووق

----------


## غرشوبة2007

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## AL WAFA

بالتوفيق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^

----------


## sister moon

موفق .....

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

&&&&&&&&

----------


## فديتني كيووت

*************

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

*******************

----------


## فديتني كيووت

_____________

----------


## فديتني كيووت

%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## فديتني كيووت

==========

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

,,,,,,,,

----------


## فديتني كيووت

%%%%%%%%

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

...............

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

&&&&&&&

----------


## فديتني كيووت

++++++++++

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

.......

----------


## فديتني كيووت

%%%%%%%%

----------


## فديتني كيووت

666666

----------


## فديتني كيووت

///////

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

’’’’’’

----------


## فديتني كيووت

::::::

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:::::::::::

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فو و و و و و و و وق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

...............

----------


## فديتني كيووت

===========

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

...........

----------


## فديتني كيووت

#########

----------


## فديتني كيووت

$$$$$$

----------


## فديتني كيووت

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## فديتني كيووت

___________

----------


## فديتني كيووت

%%%%%%%

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

===================

----------


## فديتني كيووت

---------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^

----------


## مواويل

up up

----------


## فديتني كيووت

%%%%%%%

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## احساسي معك

جربت وايد منتجات ولا منهن فايده 

بس بجرب هذا الكريم ابي نمنه واحد لو سمحتي

----------


## فديتني كيووت

........

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

=======

----------


## فديتني كيووت

-------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

================

----------


## فديتني كيووت

..................

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

==============

----------


## فديتني كيووت

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ )

----------


## فديتني كيووت

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) .

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\
( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ )

----------


## فديتني كيووت

------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

===========

----------


## فديتني كيووت

-------=

----------


## فديتني كيووت

======================

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

888888888888888888888

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## خديجه4

ربي إوفقج ويرزقج من نعيمه يارب العالمين

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

اميين

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

=====================

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## آلكشمه

موفقه كيوت

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

....................

----------


## فديتني كيووت

5555555555555

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

............

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووق

----------


## ماجدية

إختي إنتي ليش ما تردين على إستفسارات البنات الي يسألون عن الكريم مع إنج ترفعين الموضوع .......

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

7777777777

----------


## فديتني كيووت

666666666666

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

================

----------


## فديتني كيووت

==============

----------


## فديتني كيووت

==============-

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## فديتني كيووت

ََََََََََََََ

----------


## فديتني كيووت

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

.................

----------


## فديتني كيووت

+++++++++++

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووق

----------


## *Miss creative*

موووفقه يالغلاااا

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

مشكووووووره

----------


## فديتني كيووت

$$$$$$$

----------


## عاليه متعاليه

فوق فوق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## باربي

الله يوفقج حبووووووووبه

----------


## ❥~S

up
up
up

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## الفيروزي

موفجه

^.^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووق

----------


## noora ad

بالتوفيييق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## bint_altamimi

موفقة اختي

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## فديتني كيووت

أستغفر الله العظيم أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

===============

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووو
ووووووووو
وووو
ق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

==========

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فوووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت

فووووووووووووق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\

----------

